# Tyco Corvette mirrors



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

I see all kinds of Tyco vettes missing the outside rear view mirrors. Has anyone made replacements for these yet? Parts Pig? I'm trying to find the nite glow with mirrors intact and it seems impossible. I know Lucky Bob has the bodies i'm just being cheap again.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

most little parts are in the $3-$5 dollar range, I don't think anyone makes them considering most tyco vettes cover most dollar boxes at shows.

Now I'll have to keep an eye out for some for you. Maybe Honda has some, he had tons of vettes awhile ago, some are bound to have mirrors.


----------



## hifisapi (Nov 21, 2012)

I think most of the tyco corvettes are undervalued in todays market and are likely to rise in value as time goes by. Especially those with mint condition, no broken parts.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

I recently bought these two. One had the mirrors. I'm awaiting the glow Corvette to get here and then locate some mirrors.


----------



## slotnut (May 14, 2009)

Hry jeep 
Man did u score the # 8 vette is a hard one to get. And it can be pricey too. Awesome bud.


----------



## rdm95 (May 8, 2008)

slotnut said:


> Hry jeep
> Man did u score the # 8 vette is a hard one to get. And it can be pricey too. Awesome bud.


Last one I saw went for close to $175..


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> I see all kinds of Tyco vettes missing the outside rear view mirrors. Has anyone made replacements for these yet? Parts Pig?


Sorry Jeepman, but I did try casting these and they are nearly impossible to cast due to them being so small in size.. I just couldn't get them to form correctly, but I did try. Air bubbles were the big problem. pig


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

Thanks for trying Partspig. :thumbsup:

As far as my score I'm fairly excited. I'll be even more excited when it arrives.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

I think Tyco produced more Corvettes than GM...


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

They probably did, but try finding the older style Corvette with the mirrors intact is a task.


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

I am going to try these again this fall. I'll have to pick up another vette with the mirrors on. I reviewed my records and found that I tried these a long time ago. I have a couple of techniques that I can try on them to see if they will form or not. pig


----------



## swamibob (Jan 20, 2009)

Those Corvettes had mirrors? 

Tom


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

Looking forward to the results. My thoughts on these would be if I need to do some freehand flash removal or shaping shouldn't be too bad as I have plenty of dental drills and bits.:thumbsup:


----------



## hifisapi (Nov 21, 2012)

IIRC, most of the 80 vettes did have the fragile small black
mirrors but there were some or at least one later issues by
tyco where the mirrors were not there any longer and the body
was just smoothed off where the mirrors used to be.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

You mean like this.








or this


----------

